# [SOLVED] (wicd) Connection failed: bad password



## voovode

Im under this problem. Unable to fix it. It only happens in wireless networks, in cable it's ok.
Running backtrack 4 r2.
Updated wicd to 1.7.x.x then rolled back to 1.6.2.2 and still 'bad password'.
No network-manager is installed.

Help would be appreciated .
Thank you.


----------



## voovode

*Re: (wicd) Connection failed: bad password*

Anyone ?


----------



## voovode

*Re: (wicd) Connection failed: bad password*

nobody has these issues ?


----------



## voovode

*Re: (wicd) Connection failed: bad password*

I installed network-manager then i removed wicd. 
After than i uninstalled network-manager and installed wicd back.

The problem is gone but there's another one with the dhcp client, it won't get an IP or end up with this error:
Connection failed. could not contact the wireless access point.

Any ideas?


----------



## voovode

*Re: (wicd) Connection failed: bad password*

Switched driver, works flawlessly.


----------



## Zeppelin_82

I have the same problem with backtrack 5. How do you switch the driver?


----------



## voovode

What is the wi-fi card brand & model ?
Are you using backtrack 5 gnome or kde ?
Are you using WICD?


----------



## Zeppelin_82

I'm using BT5 GNOME on a VMWare Workstation.
I have a a TP-LINK TL-WN321G USB WiFi card.
I was using WICD 1.7.0 but I always got the "BAD PASSWORD" error, so I spent a couple of days reading forums to try to fix it, and I found a few saying that reverting to WICD 1.6.x solved there problems. So I reverted back to 1.6.2.2, and I got past the authentication, but then was unable to get an IP, so I set a static IP, and it now says unable to connect to access point.
I dont have Network-manager on there so that cant be affecting it (at least I dont think its on there.)
I've been tring to fix this for about a week now, reading hundreds of posts but nothing seems to work. Can anyone help?


----------



## Zeppelin_82

I'm sooo stupid, I've just realised what was causing my trouble. I had mac filtering switched on but didn't have my external Wi-Fi cards mac in the list 
Sorry for messing you around :grin:


----------



## voovode

HAHAh... np mate..


----------



## sagy

hi
i havre the same problem here
i am using bacttrack 5 r2 via vm workstation
I was using WICD 1.7.0 but I always got the "BAD PASSWORD" error, so I spent a couple of days reading forums to try to fix it, and I found a few saying that reverting to WICD 1.6.x solved there problems. So I reverted back to 1.6.2.2, and I got past the authentication, but then was unable to get an IP, so I set a static IP, and it now says unable to connect to access point.
Realtek RTL8188CU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter

any help


----------

